# Stuck with a Roubaix



## JuanVerde (Nov 21, 2005)

Picked up my 1st "real" road bike last month.

Had it narrowed down to 2: the Tarmac Elite double: http://www.specialized.com/us/en/bc/SBCBkModel.jsp?spid=39250&eid=115
and the Roubaix compact: http://www.specialized.com/us/en/bc/SBCBkModel.jsp?spid=39267&eid=117

Test rode them both - parking lot only, couldn't get a long ride.

Since they both had very similar component specs I decided to go with the Roubaix, because I could get it almost $400 cheaper than the Tarmac. After logging some miles, the Roubaix, although very comfortable, seems sluggish & suprisingly heavy.

Obviously, I should start with a decent set of wheels & tires to get the weight down and hopefully that will liven it up a bit. Anybody out there have one of these ?

Anybody want to buy mine ? I hate to say it, but I almost want to get a snappier aluminum framed Allez.....

Suggestions to quicken this thing up ?


----------



## rosborn (May 10, 2009)

I am assuming that you did not research the bike before you purchased it. It is a well known fact that the geometry of the Roubaix is "plush" and would be considered a more relaxed geometry than that of the Tarmac. With that in mind it may be considered less aggressive than the Tarmac. In fact, the Roubaix has been considered at the top or in the top 3 of Bicycle magazine's "plush" bikes for some time now. That being said, I doubt it weighs much more than the Tarmac and can be made into a quicker bike by changing out some components and/or wheels.


----------



## badge118 (Dec 26, 2002)

rosborn said:


> I am assuming that you did not research the bike before you purchased it. It is a well known fact that the geometry of the Roubaix is "plush" and would be considered a more relaxed geometry than that of the Tarmac. With that in mind it may be considered less aggressive than the Tarmac. In fact, the Roubaix has been considered at the top or in the top 3 of Bicycle magazine's "plush" bikes for some time now. That being said, I doubt it weighs much more than the Tarmac and can be made into a quicker bike by changing out some components and/or wheels.



The only place I notice the "plush" is in terms of bumps. Admittedly I have a Pro SL frame though and so the front end, bottom bracket and chain stays are noticeably beefier. It handles at least as well as the Colnago, Merlin and Kuota's I have owned in the past. 

Make sure when you go for wheels you look at your own weight. Saving 2 lbs on you bike will mean bumpkis in non Pro racing terms. Look at it this way. I weigh 165 lbs right now (probably 158 by Sept. I burn A LOT during the season). My bike (with pedals, cages and comp) weighs 16 and change, I'll round down so 16. Total weight 181. That means that the bike is about 8% of whats going up the hill, so while weight is important stiffness will be more important and with the added plush of the Roubaix you can get away with out having the issues that real stiff wheels can give ya. I am currently going to probably increase my bike weight by 200 grams to get stiffer wheels.

Add a stiffer stem and bar to tighten up the front end and if you haven't already get a Pro-fit to get the stem length and reach really dialed in and I think you will see a world of difference. It could also be the crank set. If this is you first road bike with road bike gearing (vs MTB) I noticed that some people when they first go to them feel like the bike is heavier. They are used to spinning the lower gears of an MTB and most hybrids and even with a compact there is some adjustment. going to a 50x34/12-15t from a 48x38x28/11-32t can be an adjustment.


----------



## rosborn (May 10, 2009)

I was going to write something similar in terms of "you can make the bike as racy as you want" but decided not to.

For what it's worth, I know a guy who tears up the road on his Roubaix - faster than a lot of riders on more expensive and lighter bikes. The more I learn about road bikes the more I realize that it ain't necessarily about how quick the bike is, it's more about how fit the engine powering the bike is. In other words, if you ain't fit it doesn't matter what bike yer on . . . . it won't go as fast as you think it should . . . . you can have the lightest, most aerodynamic, bike in the world and you will not be fast.


----------



## Pokey (Apr 15, 2006)

JuanVerde said:


> Picked up my 1st "real" road bike last month.
> 
> Had it narrowed down to 2: the Tarmac Elite double: http://www.specialized.com/us/en/bc/SBCBkModel.jsp?spid=39250&eid=115
> and the Roubaix compact: http://www.specialized.com/us/en/bc/SBCBkModel.jsp?spid=39267&eid=117
> ...


Guys, he is talking about the OLD Roubaix frame - even though it's a 2009, it's NOT The new Roubaix SL or SL2 frame. This is the old frame that is similar to my 2005 Roubaix Comp. 

This frame IN NO WAY compares to the SL or SL2 frames. No Oversized head tube, bottom bracket area, head tube nor oversized lower bearing.

I agree that this old style roubaix frame is comfy and stable on the straights and that's where the benefits end. Acceleration is sluggish and handling is a bit vague.

First, try some 23c tires. I will also say that a new set of wheels really helped my 05 Roubaix. Mine came with 2005 spec Ksyrium equipes. just going with a 2009 spec Ksyrium equipes helped it corner better.

Was there no 2009 Roubaix SL or SL2 to try out? or was that out of your price range.

Good luck...


----------



## darkest_fugue (Mar 14, 2009)

my 09 roubaix elite is over 20 pounds and i still fly on it, heaviest parts, saddle, changed from an avatar to an alias, 90 grams saved, seatpost, the specialized pave 2 is 300 grams!!! i will change to a KCNC tri pro lite, 150 grams saved, heaviest part wheels, the stock wheels on my bike are nudging 2500 grams, jury's out on what i'll change to but i dont have to go way up the ladder to save a ton of weight there, i might go for a set of 08 campy ventos going cheap in the shop, the bike is still good to go but im just anal about getting it under 9 kilos


----------



## badge118 (Dec 26, 2002)

Pokey said:


> Guys, he is talking about the OLD Roubaix frame - even though it's a 2009, it's NOT The new Roubaix SL or SL2 frame. This is the old frame that is similar to my 2005 Roubaix Comp.
> 
> This frame IN NO WAY compares to the SL or SL2 frames. No Oversized head tube, bottom bracket area, head tube nor oversized lower bearing.
> 
> ...


Oh I know thats why I noted the BIG difference in the head tube area. Just figure I would give some suggestions to see what he could do to improve the frame before he thought e-bay. Even with the frame he has, while it will not be a true "race" bike, it will be better I think with just a few part swaps.


----------



## rosborn (May 10, 2009)

The guy I described in my previous post, the one who tears up the road, rides a 2004 Roubaix which, I believe, is stock - except for replacement tires. I don't know if he switched to the tire size you recommended but, like I said, he just tears up the road. So, his bike is very much like the OP's and I don't think he's considering changing any time soon.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

JuanVerde said:


> Picked up my 1st "real" road bike last month.
> 
> Had it narrowed down to 2: the Tarmac Elite double: http://www.specialized.com/us/en/bc/SBCBkModel.jsp?spid=39250&eid=115
> and the Roubaix compact: http://www.specialized.com/us/en/bc/SBCBkModel.jsp?spid=39267&eid=117
> ...


When I was shopping for a new bike I tested both the Tarmac Comp (same frameset as the Elite) and the Roubaix (same model as the one you purchased). I opted for the Tarmac because the ride felt livelier and the handling quicker. I remember saying to a friend of mine that the Roubaix was 'plain vanilla'. Nothing to dislike and nothing to get too excited about, so I think (in other words) you're saying the same thing.

You answered your own question by mentioning wheels and tires as a way to liven up the ride, but I would caution you that before sinking money into this bike, make sure that you understand the difference between ride and handling. Will wheels and tires have an effect on ride? A little - IME just into the discernable range. Will those same changes affect handling? Very little and most noticable when you spin up (accelerate), but keep in mind that there's a fair amount of financial outlay to get that slight benefit. As long as the geo remains the same, little is going to change the handling of the bike. On the upside, if you do decide to spring for new wheels/ tires, they can go on another bike if you ultimately go that route. 

My suggestions for wheels and tires? A good price point for value/ performance (IMO) are the Easton EA70's. I'm not a WW, but I'm guessing you'll save at least 200 g's off the OEM wheelset. Tires? Hands down Conti 4000s's. I upgraded to this combo and it made a difference in the Tarmac's ride (more than handling), but it felt a little more responsive, probably due to the slight weight loss. FWIW, my 2 cents.


----------



## Crank it up (Apr 28, 2009)

I own an '08 Roubaix and was riding a Specialized Epic MTB on the road with my Wednesday night gang before that. I admitt that I have riden very little before my Roubaix, but it felt and still does ride nice. I switched out the Mavic open Pro tires for so lighter Shimano RS10's and I can stay with the fast riders in my group on much more expensive bikes. So stick with the Roubaix, it is comfortable and as fast as you need for weekend warior riding. If anything, ask your LBS for some demo wheels to try and go from there.


----------



## JuanVerde (Nov 21, 2005)

great replies fellas, thanks a bunch.

I guess there is more of a learning curve to a road bike than I thought.. A little more background - I primarily ride a single speed 29er that might weigh in at 22lbs. I'll admit I didn't do nearly as much research as I should have, I was going on mainly the advice of the salesman & of course a $2000 max budget. (the bike was on sale for $1625 + tax) Normally, I'd have looked into used bikes, but after about 6 weeks I wasn't able to find anything locally that fit the bill. And - there's just something about a brand new bike.
,
I'm a decent sized 40yr kid at 6"2" 195, and I guess I still ride like I'm 16 on a BMX bike...

I think that I'll try and log some more miles on this thing and see what happens before I do anything rash...thanks for talking me off the cliff.

The shop that I purchased the bike at did a "fit test" before I purchased the bike, but all they really did was take a few measurements and flip the stem so it wasn't as upright. I really don't have a good baseline to work with - I think the bike is very, very comfortable....almost too much so.

My goal with the bike is mainly road miles when the trails are wet, and an occasional 1/4 triathlon or maybe some fun type races.

Again, thanks for the suggestions and if you have anything else, I'm all ears


----------



## rosborn (May 10, 2009)

Juan,

Have you taken it back to the shop that you bought it from? I'm just curious because there may be a chance they could swap it out for you for a Tarmac or help you out to make it more what you expect it to ride like.

Just some thoughts.

Rob


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

JuanVerdeI said:


> guess there is more of a learning curve to a road bike than I thought.


In my experience coming to road bikes from mountain bikes, it took me a year on a mediocre bike to figure out what was good, what was bad, what I liked, what I disliked, and what makes a good fit. Armed with that knowledge and about 6 months of research, I was then able to spec out the "optimal" bike for me within a budget of about $4000 (3x the first bike). The first bike is now my commuter, rain and rollers bike, and it does just fine in that capacity. The new bike gets used on everything else and it gives me a big smile every time I switch back to it.

My point is there is no way as a novice you can figure all this out. Best thing to do is to buy something on the cheaper side, ride the heck out of it, get on the learning curve and don't waste your money on upgrades. Once you've got it all figured out, and assuming that road cycling becomes your big thing, then go out and spend the big bucks. You can always sell your first bike later. Specialized bikes hold their value pretty well, while upgrades will not add much resale value.

So I say stick with what you got and enjoy it for what it is.


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

Just a few comments, basically reiterating what most are saying here.



> My goal with the bike is mainly road miles when the trails are wet, and an occasional 1/4 triathlon or maybe some fun type races.


The Roubaix's a good bike. It will definitely fulfill these modest requirements.

I have a '06 Roubaix Expert/Pro and a Tarmac S-Works SL, as well as a BMC roadracer. While the Roubaix is the least racey of them, I still ride it at least once, and usually twice a week, and have even been known to take it out on more challenging rides trying to keep up with ukbloke. I do not regret buying it at all and still enjoying riding it (just not quite as much as the other ones  ). When I first got it, when I was cornering hard, the front end would flex so much the spoke magnet would hit transmitter.  A wheel replacement fixed most of that.

I'd recommend following ukbloke's advice. Keep it, and wear it out, if you can. Mine's got 12,000 miles on it and it's still going strong. You'll have a much better feeling down the road what you want and don't want in your next road bike.

Rob's advice about taking it back and seeing if the LBS will exchange it for the Tarmac is good. But if they wouldn't let you take them out of the parking lot, somehow I doubt they'll do this. Personally, I'd never buy a full $1500+ bike from a shop that didn't let me take it through its paces.


----------



## SystemShock (Jun 14, 2008)

Dr_John said:


> Taking it back and seeing if the LBS will exchange it for the Tarmac is good. But if they wouldn't let you take them out of the parking lot, somehow I doubt they'll do this. Personally, I'd never buy a full $1500+ bike from a shop that didn't let me take it through its paces.


+1 zillion. No test ride = no sale. Srsly. What was that LBS smoking?

Maybe if it was an $8-10K BMC and they didn't _know_ me, I could sorta understand. :frown2:
.


----------



## JuanVerde (Nov 21, 2005)

I've sent the bike shop an e-mail....awaiting a response.

Took it on another 35 mile ride last evening and just tried focusing on riding.
Compared to my trail bike wheelset, the wheels are definitely the weak link on the bike...they don't seem tensioned at all - very loose. I have a tune-up coming from the dealer, so I'll see if they can do something about that....

I'll also see what they have in demo wheelsets as well. Hopefully, just some tensioning on the spokes will help some.

Hopefully that will be all I have to do. The fit seems very comfortable


----------



## badge118 (Dec 26, 2002)

JuanVerde said:


> I've sent the bike shop an e-mail....awaiting a response.
> 
> Took it on another 35 mile ride last evening and just tried focusing on riding.
> Compared to my trail bike wheelset, the wheels are definitely the weak link on the bike...they don't seem tensioned at all - very loose. I have a tune-up coming from the dealer, so I'll see if they can do something about that....
> ...


The "lose" you feel could be something that they may not be able to "tighten". I know with my current wheel set if I wanted to stiffen it up I either need to swap out the Sapim CXray spokes (if kept radial) or I need to change the front wheel to 2cross spoke set up. The front rim, paired with these spokes in a radial set up is light and strong but not stiff.


----------



## JuanVerde (Nov 21, 2005)

Well, good news. My LBS contacted me and will let me trade it in on a new '09 Tarmac Comp. The '09 comp is $2000 which I think is a great deal....I'll have to pony up the $350 difference, but I think I can live with that.

$2000 a good deal for that bike right ?

http://www.specialized.com/us/en/bc/SBCBkModel.jsp?spid=40143&eid=115


----------



## rosborn (May 10, 2009)

I'd say! Congratulations on a great deal and resolution to the issue you were experiencing.


----------



## foofighter (Dec 19, 2008)

you have a pretty cool LBS congrats on getting this resolved


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

JuanVerde said:


> $2000 a good deal for that bike right ?


That's a pretty good deal by itself, and considering your situation it is an excellent deal. Hats off to the LBS for standing by you.

I'd still suggest doing a proper test ride, and doing it immediately after the same ride on the Roubaix, so that you get a good back-to-back comparison between the two. My Tarmac test ride was about 25 miles long, including significant hills, and was actually on a bike that I did not buy (or even intend to buy). But based on the test ride I did order that same frameset from that LBS.


----------



## JuanVerde (Nov 21, 2005)

I was actually able to ride a Tarmac 17 miles last night in a group ride...Luckily a guy who I'd only met last week let me ride his Tarmac - granted it was only 17 miles, but I could sure tell the difference - both are comfortable bikes to me, the Tarmac just seems "snappier" and put a smile on my face.

My LBS isn't really local, I actually have to drive 40 miles to get there, but it is the biggest shop I've ever seen....sometimes the salesmen are hit and miss, but eventually, I always find someone that is a pleasure to deal with. 

When they see that I've purchased 5 bikes there over the years...well, that always helps too.

A little bit of luck never hurt anybody....just 2 weeks ago, the same bike I'm going to end up with was priced at $2400 Specialized is offering rebates until the end of the month - now's a good to time to shop if you are in the market.


----------



## Baghorn (Apr 9, 2009)

I just wanted to point out the rebates don't apply to all shops...only participating dealers who were required to purchase additional inventory to participate...are able to offer the factory rebate. You're fortunate your LBS was one of those shops as it means they've got extra bike inventory and a means to move it to help you out.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

JuanVerde said:


> Well, good news. My LBS contacted me and will let me trade it in on a new '09 Tarmac Comp. The '09 comp is $2000 which I think is a great deal....I'll have to pony up the $350 difference, but I think I can live with that.
> 
> $2000 a good deal for that bike right ?
> 
> http://www.specialized.com/us/en/bc/SBCBkModel.jsp?spid=40143&eid=115


That's an excellent deal. My '08 Tarmac Comp was $2,150, but what's important is you're gonna like what youre' riding. Congrats! :thumbsup:


----------



## ArmyStrong86 (Apr 24, 2009)

Juan, First, I am glad it seems to be working out for the best for you. And good to have the LBS flexibility for a good customer too! Secondly, thanks to you and the contributors for helping me answer a similar question I have been contemplating prior to purchase. I too, will go race before plush, Giant TCR or Specialized Tarmac though I have yet to decide. Enjoy the Tarmac! Cheers


----------



## badge118 (Dec 26, 2002)

ArmyStrong86 said:


> Juan, First, I am glad it seems to be working out for the best for you. And good to have the LBS flexibility for a good customer too! Secondly, thanks to you and the contributors for helping me answer a similar question I have been contemplating prior to purchase. I too, will go race before plush, Giant TCR or Specialized Tarmac though I have yet to decide. Enjoy the Tarmac! Cheers



Just remember there's plush and there's plush. The Roubiax Pro SL and S-Works SL2 are VERY different than the Roubaix that created this thread. I road both the Roubaix Pro SL and the Tarmac Pro SL and the only difference I could discern was the road vibrations soaked up on a bumpy loop (30 miles 2000 ft of climbing) where the climbing was largely from the short punchy things (6-7% average). I could discern no difference in stiffness. Neither could my heart rate monitor or speedometer.

If I was going to be at the "lower" end of the Specialized line I would have probably gone Tarmac, but closing in on the upper end it becomes more an issue of how the bike feels to your (subjective) rather than how it actually performs.


----------



## JuanVerde (Nov 21, 2005)

Just a quick update....

The shop swapped the bike out for me and really went above and beyond in making sure I liked what I was getting. The salesman himself took me out for a decent ride on both bikes and swapped stems & made sure the saddle height was spot on as well. Took him almost 2 hrs with the rides and fitting. 

I was able to put almost 200 miles on it since Friday and couldn't be happier or more tired....

If anyone is in the DFW area and in the market for a bike, Richardson Bike Mart is definitely worth a look.

Thanks guys


----------



## ArmyStrong86 (Apr 24, 2009)

Thanks Badge, not to hijack, but I was also looking at the "Pro" level of both, so looks like the test rides are coming when I get back stateside. Spin. S


----------



## becseattle (Jun 11, 2009)

I had t replace my Lemond Chambery after I was hit by a car last year and ended up with a 2008 Roubaix Comp. It felt a lot softer than the Lemond climbing the Seattle hills and accelerating.

I switched out the clunky Shimano RS10 wheels/Roubaix Rro tires with a Neuvation 1450 gm wheelset and 23 Schwalbe Duranos and it made a huge difference in both acceleration and climbing. I would guess that Tarmacs have similar wheels as the comparable level Roubaixs, and I would look to the wheelset as another possible upgrade.

Bruce


----------

